# Opinions



## LJslilfox (Sep 5, 2011)

So what's the general opinion about this forum? >.>;


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 5, 2011)

ugh fuck this forum its full of troll who are meanypants and said rude words when i wanted to talk about my modified pikachu plush collection

why r they so close minded arseholes


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> ugh fuck this forum its full of troll who are meanypants and said rude words when i wanted to talk about my modified pikachu plush collection
> 
> why r they so close minded arseholes


Well played sir


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

Cup of drama that wakes me up in the morning. A tank full of piranhas. That's FaF. Typical of large forums like these really. At least it's not as bad as DA's forum. Had one thread up suggesting something about music, and they reacted as if I were their mortal enemies. Sure I was noobish, but that was just in every sense of the word, uncalled for.

EDIT: I hate looking back on that >.< Definitely choose FaF over DA any day.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> ugh fuck this forum its full of troll who are meanypants and said rude words when i wanted to talk about my modified pikachu plush collection
> 
> why r they so close minded arseholes


I see what you did there.


OP pretty much this forum can be nice, can be mean, can be brutal.  If you are looking for a forum to just constantly circle jerk you, then this is the wrong one.  If you are looking for a forum to waste alot of time at, then this is the one.  Pretty much however expect any religion/politics/transgender thread to turn into utter chaos.  Also we're not as mean as people say, it's just alot of furries have skin thinner than a atom.


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2011)

Don't put your mittens on the kittens.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 5, 2011)

It's like furries without the murr.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

Sounds boring :V


----------



## Aetius (Sep 5, 2011)

The internet hate machine.


----------



## Sar (Sep 5, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> /b/ with animal avatars


This.


----------



## Larry (Sep 5, 2011)

forum needs more hate.


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2011)

Larry said:


> forum needs more hate.


I've been slacking lately, but my research has revealed all new ways in which to make others fume with anger. Expect good things in the future.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 5, 2011)

Boring with an occassional side of amusement.  Blame stosh.


----------



## SnowFox (Sep 5, 2011)

85% mindless drivel [1]
10% boring drama
3% fun drama
2% other things that are fun to read and participate in


The percentages constantly shifting towards the top end of that list.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2011)

a thoughtless void that's perfect for eating up my excess time.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 5, 2011)

Fur-affinity Fugitives.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 5, 2011)

I thought this forum sucked when I first joined. And I've always thought it sucked. But I love it, despite the fact it sucks. Met some cool people, too. :>


----------



## Cyril (Sep 5, 2011)

it's where we go to relieve our boredom.
of course nothing good can come of it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 5, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> Cup of drama that wakes me up in the morning. A tank full of piranhas. That's FaF. Typical of large forums like these really. At least it's not as bad as DA's forum. Had one thread up suggesting something about music, and they reacted as if I were their mortal enemies. Sure I was noobish, but that was just in every sense of the word, uncalled for.
> 
> EDIT: I hate looking back on that >.< Definitely choose FaF over DA any day.



dA has a forum?


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 5, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> dA has a forum?


It's like a toilet backed up.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2011)

It's an alright forum I guess.


----------



## Larry (Sep 5, 2011)

Azure said:


> I've been slacking lately, but my research has revealed all new ways in which to make others fume with anger. Expect good things in the future.



YAY

Also, you guys always have the_ weirdest_ avatars.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

@Shark_the_Raptor Does. Haven't touched it in forever. The only post I ever made on it was a suggestion that's already been made be for, and of course that pissed everyone off to no end. I was met with an overwhelming number of hate-filled responses. A combination hyper beam. Not newb friendly, that's for sure. This is from eons ago, before I even joined FA. If you really want to see hatred, go there. It's a pit of flames. Otherwise, don't touch it with a ten foot pole. Don't even touch DA for that matter >.> their site's really gone down hill.

@Larry @CommieBat There are definitely a number of strange avatar's in this thread. Heh, I almost want to join in.


----------



## Larry (Sep 5, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> @Shark_the_Raptor Does. Haven't touched it in forever. The only post I ever made on it was a suggestion that's already been made be for, and of course that pissed everyone off to no end. I was met with an overwhelming number of hate-filled responses. A combination hyper beam. Not newb friendly, that's for sure. This is from eons ago, before I even joined FA. If you really want to see hatred, go there. It's a pit of flames. Otherwise, don't touch it with a ten foot pole. Don't even touch DA for that matter >.> their site's really gone down hill.
> 
> @Larry @CommieBat There are definitely a number of strange avatar's in this thread. Heh, I almost want to join in.



Uh.....reply with quote button?


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

Lazy, and not a big deal.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 5, 2011)

@Kyrodo- Yes it is :V


----------



## Arlo (Sep 5, 2011)

It's kind of like watching a train wreck, with a laugh track.....

But I do like seeing new pics of Michael Caine in Gibby's icon.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 5, 2011)

It's a terrible place of trolls and bitches that will draw you in, and just when you're positive there is no redemption in this hellhole, the forum users do something pretty awesome to draw you in.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

This is Tides said:


> @Kyrodo- Yes it is :V


 There. Now shut up.


----------



## Aden (Sep 5, 2011)

Kyrodo said:


> At least it's not as bad as DA's forum. Had one thread up suggesting something about music, and they reacted as if I were their mortal enemies.



Well was it bad music


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Well was it bad music


Eh, no. DA will not allow music, period. That's the moral I learned.

EDIT: Oh, I also learned that if you so much as hint at suggesting it, they will beat you to death and shoot you multiple times, in the balls.


----------



## Kyrodo (Sep 5, 2011)

That's already more than I've ever done there. Doesn't mean I'll so much as touch that place again. >.> Bad experience was bad.


----------



## Alderic (Sep 5, 2011)

Commie Bat said:


> Sounds like my typical monday.
> 
> When I first joined, I was expecting my intro to get roasted.  Sadly it didn't happen.


Lol I was thinking when i joined,that i was gonna get like insulted to death or something. But it's what people on the internet do;especially trolls. So I just am who I am. xD


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 5, 2011)

Larry said:


> YAY
> 
> Also, you guys always have the_ weirdest_ avatars.



More like the bestest.

(U lame)


----------



## Azure (Sep 5, 2011)

Aden said:


> Well was it bad music


You think everything is bad music adens.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 5, 2011)

"I hate this forum but I'm acting like I'm forced to stay here."

Okay.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 5, 2011)

Sollux said:


> "I hate this forum but I'm acting like I'm forced to stay here."
> 
> Okay.



I hate this forum but I'm forced to mod here. :V


----------



## Fay V (Sep 5, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> I hate this forum but I'm forced to mod here. :V


they fool you with the booze


----------



## Ad Hoc (Sep 5, 2011)

This forum is pretty okay.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 5, 2011)

I like the bluntness of the members. I'd rather be part of a forum with honest people (despite the fact that some can be a little brash) than a place full of sensitive people that can't handle anything that's not honey coated to their tastes.

What about your opinions, OP?


----------



## Tycho (Sep 5, 2011)

I prefer to take my FAF like I take my coffee: boiling hot from seething rage, bitter like the hatred the fandom-at-large engenders, slightly acidic just like the venom we spew at new members, and black as pitch like the hearts and minds of the forum regulars.

No seriously, I like it here.  Makes feeling horrible about myself and others almost feel GOOD.

And while we frequently disagree with stupid people very strongly about some things, THAT DOES NOT MAKE US TROLLS.  "waaah they think I'm dumb and I say dumb things, TROLLS"


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 5, 2011)

Tycho said:


> No seriously, I like it here.  Makes feeling horrible about myself and others almost feel GOOD.



Like Ren Hoek to the Den's Stimpson J. Cat?


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 5, 2011)

Larry said:


> Also, you guys always have the_ weirdest_ avatars.


'sup.


Faf is a terrible place full of terrible people, all with social anxiety disorder, that all also coincidentally enjoy skinning small animals and using their hides as clothing.


----------



## Deo (Sep 5, 2011)

Larry said:


> forum needs more hate.


I've been busy. I promise to rekindle my fire and flay the thin skin from some people again soon. Honest.

I'll let you listen to the b'aww screams Larry.




Larry said:


> Also, you guys always have the_ weirdest_ avatars.


Yeah.These used to be my avatars:
http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/avatars/burst_into_flames.gif
http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/avatars/deenwithityall.gif
http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/avatars/doghead_icon.gif
http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/avatars/fro.gif
http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/avatars/eaticon.gif
http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/avatars/piglaugh2.gif
http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/avatars/papertowels.gif
http://d.facdn.net/art/deovacuus/avatars/31702282.gif

All the Paula Deen ones were made by the most amazing FAFraegposter ever, Asswings.


----------



## Elric (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, its a nice place to get critiques when your trying to improve. Besides the fact that I sometimes feel lonely because I have absolutely no one as my friend (probably because my lack of posts and time of being here). Then again, forums are not the best way to make friends  and I just use them to cure my boredom and improve in drawing.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> I've been busy. I promise to rekindle my fire and flay the thin skin from some people again soon. Honest.
> 
> I'll let you listen to the b'aww screams Larry.


QUICKLY
TO THE DEN


----------



## Deo (Sep 5, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> QUICKLY
> TO THE DEN


Is there anyone deserving of smack there? So far, and for a while, it has been pretty tame. And I am a ragebeast, but I try to take it out only on those who deserve it.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> Is there anyone deserving of smack there? So far, and for a while, it has been pretty tame. And I am a ragebeast, but I try to take it out only on those who deserve it.


School slowin' everythin' down. >:c
Don't worry, they'll be back after they figure out how to use the school libraries to access their favorite furry sites. A month or so?


----------



## Larry (Sep 5, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> More like the bestest.
> 
> (U lame)


 Fuck you, I have a smiling clown bleeding from the mouth as an avatar. >:V


Deo said:


> I'll let you listen to the b'aww screams Larry.


It would be an honor.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 5, 2011)

Larry said:


> Fuck you, I have a smiling clown bleeding from the mouth as an avatar. >:V


Fuck youuuuu, mine isn't photoshopped. C:<
WEIRD AVATAR WAAAR


----------



## Larry (Sep 5, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Fuck youuuuu, mine isn't photoshopped. C:<
> WEIRD AVATAR WAAAR



Fuck youuuuuu, wolf haley robbin' 'em, I'll crash that fucking airplane out that faggot nigga bob is in, and stab bruno mars in his goddamn esophagus, and won't stop until the cops in.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 5, 2011)

Deo said:


> All the Paula Deen ones were made by the most amazing FAFraegposter ever, Asswings.



I have everburning love for the Deen.


----------



## israfur (Sep 5, 2011)

My opinion on this place? I wouldn't suggest youngins here or those who are low on self esteem, this place has some bite but I kinda like that. xD


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 6, 2011)

I see we have not failed to show our own negative self image and depreciation as a badge of honor once again, well played Ladies and Gentlemen.

My opinion of the forum is that it is an interesting place to browse, a multifaceted community that varies wildly between where you look. It just happens that the crowd of certain areas applies to a standard.

I do like it here, it is nice to be able to see conversation here that revolves around something other than the community it was made for.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 6, 2011)

barefootfoof said:


> Fuck youuuuu, mine isn't photoshopped. C:<
> WEIRD AVATAR WAAAR



*ahem*


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 6, 2011)

I like this site. 

It has people of all sorts, so I can find help here as well as amusement. 

Good stuff. Be proud FaF. Or be jerks, whatever you`re good at. :V


----------



## Tabasco (Sep 6, 2011)

Despite its problems, it's a beautiful oasis amidst the sea of cybersex, roleplaying, outdated memes, and "randomness" that is the rest of the fandom. Really the only place left I enjoy.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 6, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> I see we have not failed to show our own negative self image and depreciation as a badge of honor once again, well played Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> My opinion of the forum is that it is an interesting place to browse, a multifaceted community that varies wildly between where you look. It just happens that the crowd of certain areas applies to a standard.
> 
> I do like it here, it is nice to be able to see conversation here that revolves around something other than the community it was made for.



It's hip to hate on the FAF.

At least this place is no Bungie's Halo (any of them) forum.

Edit: Which right now they're calling Reach "the worst Halo ever" and that "Bungie sucks".


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 6, 2011)

It's a pretty ordinary forum.
You got your newfags, regulars, veterans, oldfags and dinosaurs. Some minor bickering, e-peen stroking and drama may happen from time to time.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 6, 2011)

Why does this thread still exist. BURN THIS DOWN FOR NO GOOD REASON


----------



## Bobskunk (Sep 6, 2011)

What were you even trying to accomplish by posting this thread


----------



## Aetius (Sep 6, 2011)

I guess the community has some flaws, but I prefer it over the more "Orwellian" take that some other furry communities have become, to the point of turning places into forced hug-boxes.


----------



## Azure (Sep 6, 2011)

Bobskunk said:


> What were you even trying to accomplish by posting this thread


Postcount +1


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 6, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I guess the community has some flaws, but I prefer it over the more "Orwellian" take that some other furry communities have become, to the point of turning places into forced hug-boxes.


You know the flaw with orwellian communities?  They end up falling apart.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Sep 6, 2011)

Meh, opinions are like assholes and all that jazz. But anyway...



Azure said:


> Postcount +1



*looks at postcount*

*walks away*


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 6, 2011)

Azure said:


> Postcount +1


 


Llamapotamus said:


> Meh, opinions are like assholes and all that jazz. But anyway...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now stop that! >:C


----------



## Aden (Sep 6, 2011)

ArielMT said:


> Now stop that! >:C



I liked your last avatar better :c


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 6, 2011)

I like how it's almost a snotty exclusive club that pretty much laughs idiots out and many new members have to be hazed to be accepted.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 6, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I like how it's almost a snotty exclusive club that pretty much laughs idiots out and many new members have to be hazed to be accepted.



You gota thin the bad ones out somehow :v


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 7, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I like how it's almost a snotty exclusive club that pretty much laughs idiots out and many new members have to be hazed to be accepted.



Unfortunately, due to my experiences here I am finding myself unsympathetic to the people you have mentioned. While I have stated I think people could create less future negativity, that does not mean I am saying some things should change.

I would like to see the teeth kept sharp, but not at the expense of cannibalizing.


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 7, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> I like how it's almost a snotty exclusive club that pretty much laughs idiots out and many new members have to be hazed to be accepted.



Beyond Thatch`s lame attempt to discourage me when I joined, haven`t really noticed any hazing. It`s just been another forum to me. That either means I don`t warrant attention or haven`t drawn fire I guess. 

Though I guess I am pretty localised in the writers bloc and OT, maybe i should visit the den more often? :V


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 7, 2011)

Ishtar5 said:


> Beyond Thatch`s lame attempt to discourage me when I joined, haven`t really noticed any hazing. It`s just been another forum to me. That either means I don`t warrant attention or haven`t drawn fire I guess.
> 
> Though I guess I am pretty localised in the writers bloc and OT, maybe i should visit the den more often? :V



I wouldn't be surprised if some people berated you for using ":V" as if it is some secret handshake of the FAF-Club as if they invented it, haha.


----------



## Cain (Sep 7, 2011)

Our general opinion, OP, is that you, sir, are a moron.


----------



## iTails (Sep 7, 2011)

OP is a faggot.

inb4 major shitstorm over the word faggot


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Sep 7, 2011)

Rilvor said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if some people berated you for using ":V" as if it is some secret handshake of the FAF-Club as if they invented it, haha.


 
Actually, I was told to use it because some folk couldn`t tell that I was joking. So I use it here, but I`ve never seen it elsewhere. Nearly everything I say is a joke anyways.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Sep 7, 2011)

Ishtar5 said:


> but I`ve never seen it ( :V ) elsewhere.



Same goes for me, but that's because I've never been on any other forum.


----------



## BRN (Sep 7, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> Same goes for me, but that's because I've never been on any other forum.


AFAIK, it started on Sheezyart, which was where the beginning community of FA was spawned. There's also Sheezyart's modifier " :Y " which was meant to represent more derisive humour.


----------



## Aden (Sep 7, 2011)

iTails said:


> inb4 major shitstorm over the word faggot



not really, no


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

iTails said:


> inb4 major shitstorm over the word faggot


I use that word daily, don't see anything wrong.


----------



## Bliss (Sep 7, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I use that word daily, don't see anything wrong.


You are a faggot, iTails is not (?). :V


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 7, 2011)

This thread..4stars..what?


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> This thread..4stars..what?


i fixed it, now it has three! :3c


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

Gavrill said:


> i fixed it, now it has three! :3c



Make that two.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

Good work, team.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 7, 2011)

Can we drop it to just one?
No wait, 2 is fine for it's comedic value.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Can we drop it to just one?
> No wait, 2 is fine for it's comedic value.



Its either one or we lose, as a collective we most downgrade this thread to a one!

(On topic, this can demonstrate how "mean" we can be to new users threads :V)


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 7, 2011)

I gave it 5 stars.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

SHARK >:C


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 7, 2011)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I gave it 5 stars.


Do you realize what you've done? :V


----------



## Aetius (Sep 7, 2011)

He is bluffing.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 7, 2011)

I will give it a better rating merely because the posters are posting even worse than the OP.


----------



## Xenke (Sep 7, 2011)

Oh, I forgot.

This place is adorbs when they fall for my double sarcasm. That's probably a reason I come back again and again.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 7, 2011)

This place has teeth because the opposite approach can result in a really gross hugbox kind of environment that is "understanding and accepting" to a fault.  We enjoy making people who do certain bad things feel bad, at least bad enough to rid us of their presence and divest us of some liability (more psychological than legal, really) for their behavior.  We don't want people pissing in our pool, gods know it's difficult to keep it as "clean" (lol) as it is.  If they choose to change their behavior due to our vitriol and invective, great.  (Highly unlikely, mind you - but great when it happens.)

We generally do not "beat up" on people who are not in need of a wake-up call from reality in some fashion.  Do we go too far? I don't know.  That's kind of a subjective question.  The fact that some people who have been torn to ribbons for past fuck-ups are actually still hanging around is either a testament to their resilience or a testament to the fact that we do NOT permanently condemn most people.  This tends to vary on an individual basis of course - some of us hold grudges longer than others, some have different views on losing/regaining/keeping respect than others, etc.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 7, 2011)

I just like rating threads badly

it has nothing to do with this forum

that being said, this place is familiar to me so I like to keep up with it. I wouldn't say 100% ACCEPTED YES but I mean, it's like going to the same restaurant and talking to the same people every day. For all the drama that happens, I've made friends and seen progress and backtracks. It's fun to keep up with and it's nice to be somewhere where a lot of people know you. |3


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 7, 2011)

When I first started out, I was treated like hell, because I was a particularly idiotic newfag.  Ironically, I still loved this place, mainly because it was when I was starting to get into the Furry Fandom, and this place was the only Forum I knew about at that time.  So I grew attatched to it, rather than turned away by the 'hazing' and such.  It wasn't really until I got off my ass and did something about the way I acted around here, aka shitposting, and other stupid shit, that things changed for me.  I left for about a month, way back in I think, February/March of this year, and then came back, bucked up my attitute and maturity, and other than a few incidents, there hasn't been really any problems for me.  Which is making me love this forum even more now. XD

tl;dr?  I used to think the forum sucked, but despite bullying, it grew on me.  I grew up, and the bullying has stopped, yay me, yay you guys, and yay everything.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Sep 8, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> tl;dr?  I used to think the forum sucked, but despite bullying, it grew on me.  I grew up, and the bullying has stopped, yay me, yay you guys, and yay everything.



THE HAZING RITUAL HAS COMPLETED. Your evolution from annoying shitposter to legitimate forumgoer is now complete.


----------



## Aetius (Sep 8, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> THE HAZING RITUAL HAS COMPLETED. Your evolution from annoying shitposter to legitimate forumgoer is now complete.



I refuse to leave the shitposting phase.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 8, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> I refuse to leave the shitposting phase.



I've grown to like the post infraction button.  :3c

Edit: Mistook this thread for that other one, but oh well, it's an opinion of the forum.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 8, 2011)

My opinion is that LK needs to change his avatar back.


----------



## Ames (Sep 8, 2011)

Too many softies.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 8, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> THE HAZING RITUAL HAS COMPLETED. Your evolution from annoying shitposter to legitimate forumgoer is now complete.


 
Thanks XD



Crusader Mike said:


> I refuse to leave the shitposting phase.



Who pressed B during your evolutions stage? :V


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 8, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Who pressed B during your evolutions stage? :V



He could be holding an Everstone :v


----------



## Xenke (Sep 8, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> He could be holding an Everstone :v



Hey bby, I'll let you hold my everstones~

>:3


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 8, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> My opinion is that LK needs to change his avatar back.



You're made of (crab) meat!


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 8, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Hey bby, I'll let you hold my everstones~
> 
> >:3



Ooooh...you can hold my Chesto Berries ;D


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 8, 2011)

...And my axe :V


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 8, 2011)

Term_the_Schmuck said:


> My opinion is that LK needs to change his avatar back.



The most interesting crab in the world. (tm)


----------



## Attaman (Sep 8, 2011)

For some reason I find it somewhat humorous that several people came into this thread to post how this is a very nice forum, but DA's is full of mean poopyhead trolls. In a thread about FAF opinions. Just sayin'. Either way, main opinion is this forum's alright. Good time wasting spot, but generally don't check more than once every hour or three for new content.

Oh, and Term, you forgot this.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Sep 8, 2011)

Xenke said:


> Hey bby, I'll let you hold my everstones~
> 
> >:3


 


Tiger In A Tie said:


> Ooooh...you can hold my Chesto Berries ;D



Down boys, down...*cracks whip*

No need to turn the thread into an orgy...thats what /b/ is for :V


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 8, 2011)

Very trolly, and not very well-moderated from what I've seen my time here IMO, but I still find myself coming back here constantly. I guess I can just tolerate these things.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 8, 2011)

(specter) said:


> Very trolly, and not very well-moderated from what I've seen my time here IMO, but I still find myself coming back here constantly. I guess I can just tolerate these things.



*pulls up a chair*

Would you care to tell the rest of the class what your definition of "trolling" is?


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 8, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *pulls up a chair*
> 
> Would you care to tell the rest of the class what your definition of "trolling" is?




"BAAAAWWWW YOU GAIZ ARE BEING SU M33N 2 ME FOR TELLING ME NOT TO DO THAT!!!! QQ"

FAF's not trollish in the least. Compared to the GD on Gaia, we're the Extended Discussion...with less abortion and Religion threads.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2011)

Why would you compare FAF to Gaia at all

why


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Sep 8, 2011)

Tomias_Redford said:


> Down boys, down...*cracks whip*
> 
> No need to turn the thread into an orgy...thats what /b/ is for :V



I'magirl ;;


----------



## Azure (Sep 8, 2011)

Tiger In A Tie said:


> I'magirl ;;


lucky :c


----------



## Alderic (Sep 8, 2011)

Azure said:


> lucky :c


I act more like a girl >> lol Maybe it'd be nice to a girl..idk xD


----------



## Larry (Sep 8, 2011)

One of the things I like on here is enjoying going down memory lane. Finding all the threads and 1000+ posts I made, looking at all the unanswered shouts I made, looking through all the PMs the mods made for me.....God, sometimes I now wonder what the fuck I was thinking back then.


----------



## Littlerock (Sep 8, 2011)

Faf's not trollish, just honest and brutally sarcastic in the same thought. We use sarcasm like dA uses llamas.


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 9, 2011)

Larry said:


> One of the things I like on here is enjoying going down memory lane. Finding all the threads and 1000+ posts I made, looking at all the unanswered shouts I made, looking through all the PMs the mods made for me.....God, sometimes I now wonder what the fuck I was thinking back then.



Very much this. Over the four years and tens of thousands of posts, as well as some things on the mainsite, it is a bittersweet activity.

I sometimes read the old 1K threads, or whatever ones I may pick up. Most of them are good memories, though deeply saddening to see it gone.

Sometimes I also look back and realize my positions with other people on here were not what I thought they were at the time. It is only today I can see how fake some of them were, or worse.

Nevermind my own posts.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Sep 9, 2011)

Gibby said:


> *pulls up a chair*
> 
> Would you care to tell the rest of the class what your definition of "trolling" is?



Well okay maybe I used the wrong terminology, but what I meant is I've seen unfriendly or rude posts on newcomer threads quite often and in other areas, and even to people who use bad grammar/spelling; who the hell cares?? As long as it's not totally impossible to read. But that might all just fall under this:




barefootfoof said:


> Faf's not trollish, just honest and brutally sarcastic in the same thought. We use sarcasm like dA uses llamas.



Still, though, I don't care what it is. I just think if someone doesn't have anything polite to say then don't say it. But whatever, I don't run the forum, so you all do what you want. But this thread is titled "opinion", and this is merely just mine. Make of it what you will.


----------

